# Northern Lights Flowering Help??



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 23, 2007)

*I have 5 Northern lights that are 5 weeks into flowering today. They show very little signs of flowering. It is a 10 week flowering plant but starting to wonder.*
*I have more pictures of them along with my WW on my journal. *
*Dose anyone have any thoughts on these girls?? *​ 


​ 

​ 
*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 23, 2007)

Good lookin plants. Maybe they are just slow starters or do you maybe have a light leak somewhere? Whats your lighting schedule?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 24, 2007)

They have been on 12/12 since I started flowering 5 weeks ago. No light leaks that i am aware of. The room they are in has very good light when running and pitch black @ dark cycle. I am running 3-400-watt-HPS and several CFL's and 2 floresants. Lots of ventalation wit temps 76 to 79 f. I guess we will see what happens in the next few weeks. The WW I am growing are doing grate. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 24, 2007)

Patience my friend, Patience..

Are you giving flowring nutes??
They need potasium and potash.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 24, 2007)

just curious....how long were they vegged before going to 12/12?....if you put them in when they are still seedlings you have to add a few weeks to your flowering time....


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 24, 2007)

I veged 4 weeks. The Nutrients I use are all Fox Farm. I follow the schedule. Right now they are gettingCha Ching, Tiger Bloom, and Big Bloom.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 24, 2007)

if your positive it's not a light leak i'd say check your genetics....from the looks of the leaves they seem to me to have a lot of sativa in them....all of the NL i've seen have been very indica dominant....large and wide blades that tend to overlap....sativas usually take a while longer to start flowering too....my guess is that could be a major part of the problem.....where did the genetics come from?


----------



## bunkin2 (Sep 24, 2007)

hey dude.
light leaks into grow area. please check during daylight hours or home lights whichever.
i had the same EXACT problem. swore i had no light leaks because my grow box is in a shed. i went into the shed one day about 10 days ago, low and behold i covered a window in the shed so light didn't show out at night, worked great. but the light from daytime came into the shed through the towels like a window. i couldn't believe it. all the guy's here were trying everything to help me with the same problem you have. just a little light leak into the grow area will not allow your ladies to flower and bud. you'll get little flowers then stop. no budding.
i corrected my problem i swore i didn't have and all my buds are blooming like crazy. i use same nutes as you also.
please double check your grow area for light while dark time. let us know.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 24, 2007)

hi tom,i gotta agree with the guy's that you got some light leek.5 weeks flowering they should be showing abit more.when you check for light leeks,stand inside your grow room for a few minutes so your eyes can adjust to the dark,if you still dont see any hint of light its prob just a late bloomer,,,good luck.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree with fleshstain. That is not like ANY NL I have seen or grew. That has some major Sativa in there. Which could explain the slow going.
Always check for those light leaks.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks Mutt....glad i'm not the only one that spotted that....


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a WW grow going on with the NL and the WW are doing good. I got all the seeds @ Amsterdam seeds. They may have shipped me some FREAKY beans.:hitchair:  Take a look @ the WW if you got time and see what you think. Page 4 New Pictures!!

*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is one of my past NL's from Nirvana. Topped only measured 2 1/2 foot in a 3 gallon pot.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/590/ppuser/635

Check out the grow journals can't remember if it was redandwhite or parkingjoe.....but he has a grow with NL F1's big huge wide leaves.
You have to be careful with some of the seedbanks. Some of the "un-popular" ones will hand out fake/substandard genetics


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Mutt:   Guess I got some strain of Sativa. Do you think these are worth keeping? I would have a lot more room and better light for my WW if I pitched them. If they will flower I hate to do that. Is Sativa a slow tall grower?
I have about 1 and 1/2 feet of good height left with good lighting. Than it would be CfL's only.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

Sativas are tough indoors. They grow tall. They take up to one month more to flower than indicas......but the buzz is different great for day time smoke. It's a judgment call on your part. Me I'd grow em out. Just to have variety, but I am not sure how bad off you are as far as space.
They might have given you the wrong batch or order that had WW in it. But still might have a great strain on your hands. I'd email them show em what you grew...might get a pack of freebies  It's not like 0 germ...it is blatantly the wrong strain. A good sativa is something to have IMHO. Indica doms get old (as far as smoking all the time) after while.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 24, 2007)

i agree with Mutt....i'd let it grow out so you can have the variety and who knows, they may be some awesome genetics....plus it'd be a shame to chop them after you've already put in a good amount of work on them....


----------



## Major Tom (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree with Mutt too.  I am also growing an unknown sativa with my WW.  It took longer but it is flowering like crazy now.  It is about 6 foot tall so far.  Good thing that I have 10 ft ceilings!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 25, 2007)

*THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP GUYS> I WILL LET THEM GROW AND SEE WHAT I GET!! HOPE I HAVE ENOUGH HEIGTH 1 AND 1/2 FEET TO GO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2007)

*Tie that lady up and bend her over.  *


			
				s21thomas said:
			
		

> *THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP GUYS> I WILL LET THEM GROW AND SEE WHAT I GET!! HOPE I HAVE ENOUGH HEIGTH 1 AND 1/2 FEET TO GO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 25, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Tie that lady up and bend her over.  *



good one TBG....you took the words right outta my mouth....


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 25, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Tie that lady up and bend her over.  *


*:lama: Do Sativa's like that type of bondage in the flowering cycle??* :banana:  :heart: 


All joken aside should I stay with the (powder) Cha Ching 9-50-10 or go back to *BEASTIE *Bloom 0-50-30 ? along with (Liquid) Tiger Bloom 2-8-4 and Big Bloom Organic 0.01-0.3-0.7 I also have Liquid Grow Big 6-4-4 (powder) Open Sesame 5-45-19. and (liquid) Nutrilife- Heavy Weight pure Carbohydrates kinda like Black Strap but i think a lot better. This is everything I have in house. oops and Super Thrive

Their Diet Now is every other watering 1/2 tsp> gal + Cha-Ching + 2 tsp> gal Big Bloom + 1 tbl> gal Tiger Bloom and 1 tsp> gal Heavy Weight Carbohydrates. Except for the heavy weight that is what the Fox Farm chart calls for.
Every 3 weeks or so I use 7 ml.> gal Botanicare Clearex nutrient salt leaching solution for a flush.
I am going to keep my WW on the same Diet I have been feeding them as they seem to be healthy and doing good.​ 
*IF ANYONE HAS ANY THOUGHTS ON THE SATIVA DIET I WOULD WELCOME A HELPFULL CHANGE!!*​ 

:shocked: By the way my Son informed me today the seeds I ordered were NORTHERN LIGHTS *X SHIVA* the picture on the Seed site was such a nice looking colerfull bud. Thats why I thought I would give it a try. The site now longer has this strain.:huh: I do have 20 Super Skunk left, and while visiting the site I noticed infomation that I have Super Skunk *INDICA- SATIVA MIX*. 

 It was the Bud Picture that sold me again on this strain just like the NL's. I am a sucker when it comes to a colorfull Bud Picture.​ 



When I do this grow I know a little more what to *expect* and will *plan ahead*.​



*THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND HELP*​




*SEED SITE http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/index.php?id=n1007583131140400572610114&currency=49*


*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684​ 
​


----------

